# 'Melo too much for Raptors as Nuggets roll



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> 'Melo overcame his migraine and the Toronto Raptors. Carmelo Anthony scored 32 points in 30 minutes despite suffering from a severe headache and reserve J.R. Smith had 29, leading the Denver Nuggets past the Raptors 130-112 on Tuesday night. Anthony awoke with his first migraine in a couple of years but never once thought of sitting this one out. "My legs could work," he said. "As long as I could run up and down that court, I was good.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10390280/'Melo-too-much-for-Raptors-as-Nuggets-roll


----------

